# switching older Athearn engines to DCC



## marti427 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm new to the whole DCC thing but I am doing a switcher layout that will be my first DCC controlled, my question is how hard is it to convert old blue box Athearn engines to DCC? I know some of the other older brands aren't worth the trouble and didn't know if Athearn models were the same. Thanks


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It is not hard at all. just make sure the motor dose not pick up power from the frame. In DC the motor makes contact with the frame. 

Make sure the engine runs good in DC before you convert it.


----------



## blvdbuzzard (Jun 1, 2012)

I know this is a month old thread.

I have done several old blue box loco's. They are not hard at all. I have (2) I put a sound decoder in too. I used a Digitax decoder in this one. It is 15 plus years old. 

I pulled the motor, covered the frame with two layers of electrical tape, soldered the gray wire on the bottom, orange on top. I drilled the frame for a 2/56 screw for a frame ground. I ran a small between the trucks. 

I replaced the single light with small grain of wheat bulbs. I put one bulb for the number boards. Had to paint the bottom of the cast clear plastic black to keep the cab from being lite up. I used two in front and two in back.

It does run better on DCC than it did on just DC. I am thinking of doing a detail job on that old shell after seeing it run so good.

There are a couple videos on youtube that show how to install them too.


Buzz.


----------

